# Weddings in Spain



## Peter & Fiona (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

I understand that you can't have a cival cerimony in Spain. So I presume you have to have priest/minister. 

Can you get married anywhere - or does it have to be a church?

What do you need to do legally set up a wedding cerimony ? 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Peter & Fiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that you can't have a cival cerimony in Spain. So I presume you have to have priest/minister.
> 
> ...


I believe you _can_ have a civil ceremony here, but I think Civil ceremonies do require a 40 day consecutive residency period prior to applying in person for the marriage permit.

If you google wedding in Spain you'll find lots of companies that actually arrange everything for you ..... at a cost I guess.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Peter & Fiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that you can't have a cival cerimony in Spain. So I presume you have to have priest/minister.
> 
> ...


You can have a civil marrige - you do NOT need a priest. 

The ceremony can be performed (for example) at your home. Every town hall has a person delegated to fulfill this task. BUT . some town halls will not offer the service outside the town hall because they do not want to. 

In these cases they CAN arrange to deputise the person responsible in another town hall to perform the ceremony if YOU can find one - they will almost certainly NOT help find one. 

YOUR LOCAL TOWN HALL WILL HAVE ALL THE DETAILS - Use them, as their rules are what counts. The problems you may face is that the local rules have pre-req's not designed for non-spaniards. You may need the Mayor to overrule stuff that the admin girls are OBLIDGED to insist on.

The residency thing is (was certainly) a LEGAL prereq - it's why I married in the UK. Also if one of the future couple is a NON-EEC member - it will get VERY complicated. We've a friend who's trying to get married to a Peruvian currently non resident here - you dont want to know.


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2007)

Peter & Fiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that you can't have a cival cerimony in Spain. So I presume you have to have priest/minister.
> 
> ...


You can get married in a church or have a civil ceremony. As far as I am aware one of you has to have been on the padron (electoral roll) for at least two years prior to getting married. You also have to jump though hoops for the paperwork which can take between four and five months. Depending on where you want to get married you will need to check with the relevant Town Hall - they all differ as to their wants and demands.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

OH and I got married in Gib it was so much easier, no hassel at all.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> OH and I got married in Gib it was so much easier, no hassel at all.


No Monkey business?


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> No Monkey business?


They knew better!


----------



## Peter & Fiona (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments on this subject.
Amazing that everyone has different opinions. Does anyone watch Benedorm?
They were on holiday and got married on the beach by a preist...That's what made me wonder as I had been told by a wedding planner that you couldn't do that. 
Keep the info coming - very usefull. Thanks


----------



## paulthegull (May 22, 2008)

it was easyer for me to marry in a church than have a civil wedding!!!!! unbelivable. !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

jakaka said:


> OH and I got married in Gib it was so much easier, no hassel at all.


Whether you are already living in Spain or just about to move, Gib is indeed a viable option especially for Brits. All in English language and they are set up to accomodate whatever you want. We did it last year and a good time was had by all. Direct flights from London to Gib also make it easier for friends and relatives to join if that is in your plan.
Check out the official site Official Government of Gibraltar London website


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Peter & Fiona said:


> Thanks all for your comments on this subject.
> Amazing that everyone has different opinions. Does anyone watch Benedorm?
> They were on holiday and got married on the beach by a preist...That's what made me wonder as I had been told by a wedding planner that you couldn't do that.
> Keep the info coming - very usefull. Thanks



There is nothing stopping you from getting married on the beach in Spain, it just won't be legal you will have to have a civil service back in the UK to make it so.


----------

